# More gems



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

11/4 st 45x 1/2 bush x 3/4 X1/2 reducer








2" vent 2x2x11/2 tee on its back X 2x11/2 reducer








"Plumbers" are getting very creative these days


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's the first pic? Is that a waste line.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Flyout95 said:


> What's the first pic? Is that a waste line.



Yes there's waste line above that god awful water line


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

CPVC ball valves, nothing but the best .....when money is no object.....:laughing:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey homeowner!! Tonight you are the laughingstock of the plumbing world.


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

What's code regarding a tee on its back in states other than louisiana? Looks like an hour glass in the first pic. Yeah,that is a super deluxe job indeed.


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

That's a pressure tee so it can't be used in DWV anyway, but even if that were a San tee it would be illegal here


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

Workhorseplmg said:


> That's a pressure tee so it can't be used in DWV anyway, but even if that were a San tee it would be illegal here


I am fully aware thats a pressure tee and cant be used. I saw that they used a tee on its back and it made me think of the JP exam and how they make us use a san tee on its back with a p-trap plugged into the end. So i was wondering if a san tee on its back is legal in other states strictly as a vent.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Santee on back is perfectly legal in Illinois on a dry vent


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

rwh said:


> Santee on back is perfectly legal in Illinois on a dry vent



This was two separate dry vents tied together in the ceiling with the 11/2 going up through the roof. This was not a tee on its back for a waste vent


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I was just responding to the plumber man's question


----------



## The Plumber Man (Sep 27, 2015)

rwh said:


> I was just responding to the plumber man's question


Thanks..


----------

